# google Earth war gestern, jetzt gibt es Reality Maps !



## Carsten (27. Januar 2008)

gerade entdeckt:

3D Reality Maps TM: http://www.realitymaps.de/







schaut jedenfalls echt nett aus. Nach Angabe des Herstellers soll die Qualität wesentlich besser sein als beim allseits bekannten Google Earth. Screenshots von der Seite sehen auch echt danach aus.

Einige für uns Biker interessante Regionen in den Alpen gibt es bereits zu kaufen.


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2008)

Der totale Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2008)

...


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2008)

Die wurden doch schon in der Septemberausgabe der Mountainbike vorgestellt.
Mag für etliche Gebiete recht schön sein - die Auflösung ist echt gut.
Aber wenn der Preis bleibt und ich das mal für ganz Deutschland und Österreich haben möchte (falls es mal kommen sollte ) sind wir bei einigen tausen Euro 

Da plan ich meine Touren lieber mit Deutschland 3d und Österreich 3d und konvertiere die Touren dann für Google Earth.  Die Auflösung ist zwar nicht so gut, kostet aber nur einen Bruchteil

Ausserdem braucht man pro Gebiet ca 5GB Speicher!


----------



## GAT (27. Januar 2008)

Das ganze ist ja wunderschön anzuschauen, das Problem ist aber die (im Moment) sehr geringe Gebietsabdeckung. Für meine "Hausrunden" bräuchte ich die "Allgäuer Alpen" und "Königswinkel" und dann fehlt doch noch das meiste weil ich halt nicht gerade in Oberstdorf oder Füssen wohne. Sollte es irgendwann mal mehr Karten geben, braucht man ein halbes Dutzend oder mehr, was dann ganz schön ins Geld geht...


----------



## emvau (27. Januar 2008)

kein zusätzlicher nutzen, teure spielerei, aber wirklich hübsch, das muss man schon sagen!


----------



## --hobo-- (27. Januar 2008)

Teuer, wenig Inhalt - taugt für mich nichts, da ich da nicht wohne, wo das Gebiet abgedeckt ist - ist aber schade, da google maps teils übel ist. bzw. Earth ebenso - nur schneller.


----------



## Carsten (28. Januar 2008)

wenns bei google nicht gut ist kann man ja immer noch hier schauen: http://maps.live.de/LiveSearch.LocalLive.
Ist z.T. in den Bergen wesentlich besser aufgelöst, oder Sommer statt Winter oder grad keine Wolke da...


----------



## reiner (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn man nur Luftbilder anschauen will, finde ich http://www.flashearth.com/ am praktischten. Ist eine Flashanwendung im Browser und holt sich die Bilder von google.maps oder microsoft.live. Man kann jederzeit zwischen den Anbietern umschalten, je nachdem wer grad die besseren Bilder im Programm hat. Es lassen sich auch leicht Bookmarks zu bestimmten Koordinaten erstellen.

Servus


----------



## downgrade (28. Januar 2008)

Ersetzt alles keine wirkliche Karte IMHO zur Planung ... außer, RealityMaps gibt´s für alle möglichen TransAlp-Routen. Aber die Kosten ;-(

Bei Garmin sind übrigens jetzt Navis angeboten, die 3-D-Darstellung können mit den neueren Topos. Also nicht nur 3-D-Schummerung von oben, sondern das was Dich erwartet vom Standpunkt in Fahrtrichtung!
Wenn´s das jetzt auf dem Navi gibt, kann das wohl bald auch Mapsource - hoffe ich 

http://www8.garmin.com/buzz/colorado/

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2008)

reiner schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Luftbilder anschauen will, finde ich http://www.flashearth.com/ am praktischten. Ist eine Flashanwendung im Browser und holt sich die Bilder von google.maps oder microsoft.live. Man kann jederzeit zwischen den Anbietern umschalten, je nachdem wer grad die besseren Bilder im Programm hat. Es lassen sich auch leicht Bookmarks zu bestimmten Koordinaten erstellen.
> 
> Servus



Hammer!
Und bei der Nasa kann man gleich schauen ob noch Schnee liegt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (31. Januar 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Und bei der Nasa kann man gleich schauen ob noch Schnee liegt!!!


Oder wie wolkig es war  
Was meint ihr, werden die Bilder wirklich täglich erneuert?

Servus


----------



## Carsten (31. Januar 2008)

kannst ja jeden Tag nen Screenshot machen und dann vergleichen 
Wetterbilder gibts im Fernsehn alle Stunde neu, warum also nicht
Leider ist die Auflösung der Nasa Bilder sehr grob.
Evtl wirds irgendwann besser


----------



## Snakeskin (16. August 2010)

Ist ja schon verdammt lang her das sich hier jemand gemeldet hat.
Wie ist es denn z.Zt. mit realitymaps3d ?
Hat es sich durchgesetzt oder ist es nix für uns.
Geht es z.B. mit dem Garmin Edge 705 ?
Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------

